# Most preferred skincare line? Suggestions Please?



## BeautyNut (Dec 11, 2009)

I apologize for asking such a general question, which has already been asked a million times, but I really need some suggestions.

I’m searching for a high quality skincare line – not necessarily expensive, but will provide results.

*From YOUR experience, which skincare line has the best quality?*

From my experience, Estee Lauder appears to work well with my skin:
_Light to medium complexion_
_Slightly Oily_
_Medium size pores_
_Easy to scar_
_Rosey / red undertones_

*What about for you - Which skincare line do you prefer?*

Please provide me some suggestions of a great skincare line.

Thank you so much.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 11, 2009)

Personally, I prefer and like the Murad skincare line. I think the selection of products is large enough to accomodate most skin types and I've gotten pretty good results with it. I have oily skin, and it works well on that.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Dec 11, 2009)

Clarins hands down. I got hooked on it when I worked for them years ago and will never use anything else. I started sending it to my mother last year also, she's in her 60's visible results in just months! we couldn't believe it! It is a botanical based line so it works well with sensitive skin, something for everyone....I wish I had discovered it in college!
I use the pore minimizing serum and multi active day cream gel during the day, at night I use the eye contour serum, generation 6 face serum and multi active night cream. And then theres the body scrub, face wash, lotions, etc etc....it's about all that is in our bathroom cupboards!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 11, 2009)

My Faves are...

Kinerase (uber expensive but the ultamate night moisturizer is sooo worth the money)

Korres makes lovely inexpensive skincare, I use the sugar crystal moisturizer and it is wonderful, also the primrose eye cream is amazing too.

Ole Hendrickson for masks and treatments 

In general lush skin care does not mix well with my oily skin but I love the coal face soap.

There are also quite a few Aveda products I like too.


----------



## nebbish (Dec 11, 2009)

Lush.
I have mild acne, and it's the only stuff I've used that actually works.
Not to mention reduces redness really well


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 11, 2009)

I like Cliniques face products.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 11, 2009)

I love Shiseido Pureness skincare. I have oily skin and I'm not acne prone. The prices are relatively decent for this items ($23ish) but they have much more expensive products. The Pureness Foaming Cleansing Fluid is the best facewash I ever used, matched with the Pureness Balancing Softener and the Pureness Matifying Mositurizer make my skin so soft and flawless. My pores have SHRUNK!!! SHRUNK!!! I can't believe it!!! They have almost disappeared off my face! I love it and will keep going back.


----------



## Purple (Dec 11, 2009)

I loooove Mario Badescu´s skincare products, I use the eye makeup remover gel, Botanical facial gel, acne facial cleanser, special cucumber lotion, oil free spf-17 moisturizer , and hyaluronic eye cream....they are fabulous!


----------



## co_quette (Dec 11, 2009)

i use some murad, lush, neutrogena and mario badescu. i haven't really found one skincare line that does it for me unfortunately.

when my skin was dry i loved philosophy's skincare line. it really did wonders for me and i highly recommend it for a dry skin type, but i've been dealing with acne for months so i had to switch over.


----------



## star25 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been using Clinique for a very long time, as it's the only line that's gentle enough for my skin. I'm a fan of their eye creams as well.

I've been using a few of the Mario Badescu samples and I'm probably gonna order some of their products... I liked the results.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mine is Monsia see http://www.monsiaskincare.com/uk/monsia-advanced-skin-renewal-system.html   Recommended to me by a friend so now I am passing on the info to you.


----------



## BabblingBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

I adore http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/. They've got great professional strength peels, lovely serums and moisturizers. I especially love their Body Peel. They offer lots of sample sizes that you can buy to test out their products. There a lots of reviews out their for their products if you're interested.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 14, 2014)

BeautyNut said:


>


*Chanel Hydra Beauty  *
*Estée Lauder DayWear*
*Clinique Moisture Surge Intense*
*Korres crème à la rose sauvage ( not pricey and very good if your skins loves the formula )*
*Dior HydraLife ( not bad but less effective than the Chanel one IMO )*
*Avène Hydrance Optimale ( not pricey but not the best one IMO )*

*Hope this was useful  *


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 21, 2014)

CeraVe has drastically changed my skin. For so many years my face was super oily, and only last winter when it started flaking and cracking did I consider that it might be dehydrated. I was also having some bad, painful hard skin on my feet that I was so fed up with I saw a dermatologist about it. He recommended Amlactin, which is a chemical exfoliant, and also CeraVe for other dry areas of my body.

  I use the *CeraVe Hydrating Cleanser *on my face in the morning, and the *PM Facial Moistiruzing lotion* at night. For treatment I use *Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid*, and for moisture during the winter *Clinique's Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief*. I have 2-3 other products I use mainly if I'm breaking out, but those 4 are holy-grail. Hope you find this helpful!


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 23, 2014)

What works well with my skin is Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System.  It was recommended to me by a friend and she let me use some of the intense night repair cream and that sold me.   It went right into the skin and did not leave a greasy residue at all.   The shea butter that is incorporated into the cleanser, toner and day cream, which incidentally also has an SPF-15 rating, all seem to work together and not against each other.   My skin tone is slowly evening out and my age spot is very slowly disappearing, so yes, I would say try it.   I went to re-order it yesterday, and noticed that they have added an "Advice" page with how to's  http://www.monsiaskincare.com/ well worth reading.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

Some of my skin care products are from Essenzza health. I bought some natural Japanese silk facial treatment masks and natural facial cleansing wipes from them. They also sell three varieties of these products and my favorite is their anti aging facial mask with beta carotene from carrot seed and coconut oil. Beta carotene is known for its anti aging factor.


----------

